# UberEats driver parks car in the middle of the road -- Warning



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

*http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/People-Behaving-Badly-UberEATS-driver-SF-Market-10865517.php*
*
------------
*


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

She didnt get a ticket.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> She didn't get a ticket.


Fixed...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can't believe anyone in their right mind would do UberEats in SF. Where you gonna park? The people at the top don't have to worry about parking their car so they don't care. Maybe if UberEats drivers got allotted a certain amount of free parking tickets like the UPS and FedEx drivers then maybe it might be worth it but since that will never happen you really gotta be a moron to try to do UberEats in places like SF or really anywhere where Uber doesn't require the pickup and dropoffs to be curbside to actual people.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Can't believe anyone in their right mind would do UberEats in SF. Where you gonna park? The people at the top don't have to worry about parking their car so they don't care. Maybe if UberEats drivers got allotted a certain amount of free parking tickets like the UPS and FedEx drivers then maybe it might be worth it but since that will never happen you really gotta be a moron to try to do UberEats in places like SF or really anywhere where Uber doesn't require the pickup and dropoffs to be curbside to actual people.


There's a reason I don't do delivery in downtown Austin...LOL. I'd rather go offline and eat the dead miles back up North than deal with downtown/UT parking & traffic. 
I've always wondered why city governments didn't make it possible to purchase a subscription parking pass for use at parking meter spaces and paid parking lots. It'd be cheaper to administer than having parking enforcers issuing tickets and would be a more stable revenue stream for the city (especially for delivery/courier drivers).


----------

